# Old Reel but New Fish...



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Don't say the reels don't have Mojo....








This is the one I have brought back to life....

Went to SI about 9:30 WED after everyone who could complain was asleep...
Caught some bait on fishfinder rigs...
7 small whiting
8 blues
10 spots
6 pin fish
bunch of other stuff like sailcats just to break it up... In about an hour with lots of BS and talking. It was like every cast was a double..
then threw out some dead pins-spots- whiting with hook too deep...
this is the result...









Only took one of me but caught enough to get me home at 3:20am... :twisted: 

My buddy who also likes SI for reds pulled out his shoulder tonight. TOO MANY FISH....!!!










This Red was next to the cat and blue that was hit by some toothy critter when it was reeled in. The red was on the small side for the night.. 











God if felt good to get out and enjoy some quality time with the ocean and wave breaking all over us and we are soaked and my camera might get eaten up by salt but it was a Great Night...
Many wave crashing and getting us soaked..


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

nice catch. now's actually the best time to fish SI. Not too many people and tourist fishing for snooks.

after you left this morning, the bite picked up. the bite which Frelin had right after i went to help you load the cabinets was a 21incher pomper. not good enough to make the limit, but the pompers where huge.


----------



## sand.trout (Oct 31, 2006)

Ahhhhh Florida......where the winter is like fall, spring like summer.
Those old Penn reels have lots of MOJO.
Nice fish.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Thats great Rhay...
when we left his rod bent pretty good and was it soup or on the grill??
Thanks again..
We might hit it Sunday afternoon late...
Can you make it Rhay?


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

VICIII said:


> Thats great Rhay...
> when we left his rod bent pretty good and was it soup or on the grill??
> Thanks again..
> We might hit it Sunday afternoon late...
> Can you make it Rhay?


i can't make it on the afternoon. 
but we will be there tomorrow early, as usual.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Wait Rhay...

Is he up on You???


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice job*

Way to go. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## sand.trout (Oct 31, 2006)

Question about the pic? Is that a Hard head(saltwater catfish) laying on the grading? If it is are you bleeding in it into the water, or using it for bait?
Either way I've never seen that before.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

no I did not bleed it ...
But a toothy critter did that when he was being reeled in. He got hit in the belly. A shark fisherman was there and he kept all the fish that were killed by a roving shark that kept hitting the fish that were being brought in. The red in the pic just happened to be next to the ones he kept for shark fishing. He might have been prepping that one for the shark rig. He would cut off the barbs and slash it up pretty good and stitch a hook in the body...
Had many hook ups with the cat fish as bait..


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

VICIII said:


> no I did not bleed it ...
> But a toothy critter did that when he was being reeled in. He got hit in the belly. A shark fisherman was there and he kept all the fish that were killed by a roving shark that kept hitting the fish that were being brought in. The red in the pic just happened to be next to the ones he kept for shark fishing. He might have been prepping that one for the shark rig. He would cut off the barbs and slash it up pretty good and stitch a hook in the body...
> Had many hook ups with the cat fish as bait..



wierd, i never can get anything to hit a cat when i throw it out there


----------



## sand.trout (Oct 31, 2006)

bcssux said:


> wierd, i never can get anything to hit a cat when i throw it out there


Neither could I. thanks for the info.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

We have used cats off the beach when that was the only bait caught fell in to some spinners. Never did a side by side comparison but whatever bait we caught seems to entice a bite when hacked up for smell...


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Must be far from where I am as you all are not bundled up in five layers of clothes. Can I ask where is SI?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

SI=Sebastian Inlet. About 15-18 miles south of Melbourne Beach, FL.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

emanuel said:


> SI=Sebastian Inlet. About 15-18 miles south of Melbourne Beach, FL.


Emanuel and the flounder at SI have a thing going... Luckily the flounder end up going down my throat...:beer:


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

nice reds VIC. Man cats as bait. I'd heard that duskies, sandbars, and spinners in gut analysis have many cats in there. I may have to try it some time. Man I need to get a line out there and hit some toothies.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Seems to me that when I catch a lot of cats surf fishing, I always get some small sharks on the surf rigs as well. I have used cats more than most just because if they bite all the time seems like nothing else is around. Southern wind seems to help surf cats and shark fishing. Not that you want a cat but when we can go and it is a southern wind I bring a shark rod just in case and use the first fish I catch as bait and it seems to be a cat.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I think maybe the fish at SI feel sorry for the terrible mistake I made there once, so they try to make it up to me. Either that or they want me to keep coming back to remember. Sadists.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

For me Vic, it seems to be dirty water = cats and not much else.



VICIII said:


> Seems to me that when I catch a lot of cats surf fishing, I always get some small sharks on the surf rigs as well. I have used cats more than most just because if they bite all the time seems like nothing else is around. Southern wind seems to help surf cats and shark fishing. Not that you want a cat but when we can go and it is a southern wind I bring a shark rod just in case and use the first fish I catch as bait and it seems to be a cat.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

The Crew said:


> For me Vic, it seems to be dirty water = cats and not much else.


I think that is it Ed...


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

> think maybe the fish at SI feel sorry for the terrible mistake I made there once, so they try to make it up to me. Either that or they want me to keep coming back to remember. Sadists.



That had me nearly spit up lunch on keyboard. It is a shame you attached a bad memory to a great fishing spot. You should head back and sign the final divorce papers there as an attempt to equalize the memory. A good for a bad.


----------

